# Έρευνα για την αποτελεσματικότητα των διαδικτυακών φόρουμ ως εργαλείων ορολογικής αναζήτησης



## diceman (Sep 12, 2010)

Αγαπητά μέλη της Λεξιλογίας, 

Σας ενημερώνω ότι στα πλαίσια της διατριβής μου πρόκειται να εκπονήσω εργασία για την αποτελεσματικότητα των διαδικτυακών φόρουμ ως εργαλείων ορολογικής αναζήτησης. 

Όπως γνωρίζετε, καθημερινά, εκπαιδευόμενοι, ερασιτέχνες και επαγγελματίες μεταφραστές χρησιμοποιούν φόρουμ όπως η Λεξιλογία για να ρωτήσουν τα μέλη ποια είναι η σωστή μετάφραση/απόδοση όρων και φράσεων. Μια τέτοια ερώτηση ορισμένες φορές καλύπτεται με ένα απλό απαντητικό μήνυμα, ενώ άλλες αποτελεί την αφορμή για μια συζήτηση που εκτείνεται σε αρκετές σελίδες προτού τα μέλη που συμμετέχουν στο νήμα καταλήξουν σε μια κοινώς (ή σχετικά κοινώς) αποδεκτή λύση. Στόχος μου είναι να μελετήσω τους παράγοντες που επηρεάζουν την τελική απόφαση των μελών και κυρίως του εκάστοτε μέλους που θέτει το αρχικό ερώτημα, ώστε να εξετάσω πόσο αξιόπιστες είναι οι λύσεις που προτείνονται.

Η έρευνα θα έχει δύο στάδια:

Α. Ποιοτική ανάλυση
Στο στάδιο αυτό θα επιλεγούν τυχαία 50 νήματα από τη Λεξιλογία και θα αναλυθούν ποιοτικά ώστε να προκύψει μια λίστα με τους παράγοντες που επηρεάζουν την τελική επιλογή της μετάφρασης/απόδοσης (π.χ. παλαιότητα του μέλους που πρότεινε τη μετάφραση, αριθμός μελών που συμφώνησαν/διαφώνησαν με μια μετάφραση, παράθεση πηγών κ.λπ.).

Β. Ποσοτική ανάλυση
Στο στάδιο αυτό θα επιλεγούν τυχαία 25 από τα μέλη της Λεξιλογίας που συμμετείχαν στα 50 νήματα και θα κληθούν να απαντήσουν σε ένα ερωτηματολόγιο, ώστε να μετρηθεί ποσοτικά η επιρροή καθενός από τους παράγοντες που θα προκύψουν στο στάδιο Α.

Παρότι στην έρευνα δε θα γίνει ουδεμία αναφορά στην πραγματική (ονοματεπώνυμο) και την εικονική (user id) ταυτότητα των μελών που συμμετείχαν στα 50 νήματα και που θα απαντήσουν το ερωτηματολόγιο, εάν κάποιο μέλος, για οποιοδήποτε λόγο, δε θα ήθελε να συμπεριληφθούν στην έρευνα νήματα στα οποία έχει συμμετάσχει, θα πρέπει να το δηλώσει έως το τέλος Σεπτεμβρίου 2010 στην ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση *bb παπάκι metafrasi τελεία edu τελεία gr*.

Απώτερος σκοπός της έρευνας είναι να εντοπιστούν τα πιθανά μειονεκτήματα της χρήσης των φόρουμ για ορολογική αναζήτηση και να προταθούν οδηγίες χρήσης για τη λήψη όσο το δυνατόν πιο αξιόπιστων απαντήσεων στα ορολογικά ερωτήματα που απευθύνονται στα μέλη μιας κοινότητας μεταφραστών, ορολόγων, γλωσσολόγων και φιλολόγων όπως η Λεξιλογία. Ευελπιστώ ότι θα βοηθήσετε όλοι ώστε να εξετάσουμε πώς η Λεξιλογία θα μπορούσε να γίνει ακόμα πιο χρήσιμο εργαλείο στην καθημερινή μεταφραστική πρακτική μας και σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τη βοήθειά σας.


Βασίλης Μπαμπούρης
Διευθυντής Σπουδών
*meta|*φραση


----------



## Zazula (Sep 12, 2010)

Κύριε Μπαμπούρη, σας ευχαριστούμε που επιλέξατε τη Λεξιλογία για να διεξαγάγετε την έρευνά σας. Με την ιδιότητα ενός από τους Διαχειριστές τού φόρουμ, θα ήθελα να σας επισημάνω ότι οι χρήστες στη Λεξιλογία (ένα φόρουμ όπου είναι ενεργοποιημένη η δυνατότητα για ανταλλαγή προσωπικών μηνυμάτων και η αποστολή ηλεμηνυμάτων) μπορεί ωστόσο να έχουν επιλέξει να μην λαμβάνουν ΡΜ ή/κσι μέιλ από μέλη πλην των Διαχειριστών. Σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση, δεν θα σας είναι δυνατόν να έρθετε σε επαφή απευθείας μαζί τους μέσα από τον δικό σας λογαριασμό, οπότε ευχαρίστως να σας βοηθήσουμε ως διαχειριστική ομάδα τής Λεξιλογίας. Επίσης μπορούμε να σας βοηθήσουμε και στη σπάνια εκείνη περίπτωση κατά την οποία ενδέχεται να έχει συμμετάσχει σε κάποιο από τα νήματα-αντικείμενα της έρευνάς σας ένα μέλος που βρίσκεται σε προσωρινό ή οριστικό αποκλεισμό. Σας ευχαριστούμε και πάλι και σας ευχόμαστε καλή επιτυχία στη σημαντική εργασία σας.


----------



## danae (Sep 12, 2010)

Ευχαρίστως να συμμετάσχουμε, κύριε diceman. Καλή επιτυχία!


----------



## diceman (Sep 14, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ για την όποια βοήθεια και για το καλωσόρισμα της έρευνας.


----------



## Leximaniac (Sep 14, 2010)

Πολύ πρωτότυπη ιδέα και ακόμα περισσότερο ενδιαφέρον θα έχουν τ' αποτελέσματα :) Καλή δύναμη, diceman!


----------



## GAndroulidakis (Sep 17, 2010)

Και πάλι, καλή επιτυχία!


----------

